# Bluetooth Controller  Connection Problems

## Prometheus

Hi,

i managed to pair my Playstation 4 Controller with my gentoo box.

But i can not connect after the first attempt:

```
[bluetooth]# info 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1

Device 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 (public)

        Name: Wireless Controller

        Alias: Wireless Controller

        Class: 0x00002508

        Icon: input-gaming

        Paired: yes

        Trusted: yes

        Blocked: no

        Connected: no

        LegacyPairing: no

        UUID: Human Interface Device... (00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        Modalias: usb:v054Cp05C4d0100

```

Bluez Version:

```
net-wireless/bluez-5.51-r2
```

Kernel Version:

```
Linux vdr2 4.19.86-gentoo #11 SMP Wed Dec 18 20:54:15 CET 2019 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
dmesg |grep -i blue

[    1.801741] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    1.804066] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    1.809166] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    1.810317] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    1.811420] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

```

Any suggestions?

Thank you

Christian

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by Prometheus on Mon May 11, 2020 7:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

Do you have CONFIG_HID_SONY enabled?

----------

## Prometheus

```
cat .config |grep CONFIG_HID_SONY

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Ant P.

Everything in the bluetoothctl output is identical to mine save for the MAC address, so it's probably set up correct on the PC side.

When you turn the controller on, does the light stay on even when it's not working?

----------

## Prometheus

The Light is flashing, but giving up after a few Seconds.

----------

## Ant P.

A few possibilities:

1. The controller doesn't think it's paired to your PC. Try restarting the pairing process from the controller.

2. Something is really messing up the 2.4GHz band and there's just not enough signal for it to finish connecting. Rare, but not impossible.

----------

## Prometheus

I think the problem is, i get no input device.

If i connect the PS4 Controller by usb i get the following messages in dmesg:

```
[ 2916.711027] usb 2-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[ 2916.790951] usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=054c, idProduct=05c4, bcdDevice= 1.00

[ 2916.790955] usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2916.790957] usb 2-1.3: Product: Wireless Controller

[ 2916.790958] usb 2-1.3: Manufacturer: Sony Computer Entertainment

[ 2916.793964] sony 0003:054C:05C4.0003: failed to retrieve feature report 0x81 with the DualShock 4 MAC address

[ 2916.794030] sony 0003:054C:05C4.0003: hidraw2: USB HID v81.11 Gamepad [Sony Computer Entertainment Wireless Controller] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3/input0

[ 2916.794032] sony 0003:054C:05C4.0003: failed to claim input

```

if i connect by bluetooth, i never get this messages.

btw:

I tried to pair again (successfull) - but again: no input device

Any suggestions?

----------

## 389292

I remember something like that back in my Arch days, I can't tell you exactly what I did because my notes are very sparse on this issue. So essentially I've used bluez, bluez-utils,

then sudo systemctl start bluetooth.service (obviously should be altered for openrc), then I compiled ds4drv from AUR, then I used bluetoothctl tool to finish the pairing:

bluetoothctl

scan on

pair <ID>

connect <ID>

(I don't remember what it all means   :Very Happy:  ) but maybe it will help somehow.

It can also be the incompatible bluetooth dongle, have you used it before successfully?

----------

## rufnut

A few more lines in my bluetooth set up compared to yours:

```

[    0.259754] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    0.259757] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.259758] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.259759] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    0.259762] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.360756] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[    6.360758] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    6.360760] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    6.360761] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    6.360762] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    6.360763] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    6.360763] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    6.360764] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

```

HID looks like what you need, I did not load it from Sony HID in the kernel though, as suggested.

Maybe it was in make.conf :

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

You made me find my controller and dust it off   :Embarassed: 

In systemsettings it works well as a joystick.

I have not paired yet, it needs a charge.

```

[44416.265445] usb 1-4: new full-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

[44416.392663] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=054c, idProduct=05c4, bcdDevice= 1.00

[44416.392664] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[44416.392665] usb 1-4: Product: Wireless Controller

[44416.392665] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Sony Computer Entertainment

[44416.395196] input: Sony Computer Entertainment Wireless Controller as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/0003:054C:05C4.0007/input/input23

[44416.395268] hid-generic 0003:054C:05C4.0007: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Gamepad [Sony Computer Entertainment Wireless Controller] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input0

```

```

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## rufnut

after a bit of a charge and pressing the "share" && "PS" buttons before pairing to enable a blue fast double blink:

```

[46351.506722] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, device number 8

[46400.418735] hid-generic 0005:054C:05C4.0008: unknown main item tag 0x0

[46400.418795] input: Wireless Controller as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-10/1-10:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:256/0005:054C:05C4.0008/input/input24

[46400.419000] hid-generic 0005:054C:05C4.0008: input,hidraw4: BLUETOOTH HID v1.00 Gamepad [Wireless Controller] on 0c:54:xx:xx:xx:xx

```

There is a light blue glow after pairing.

Hang on, this is probably what I did :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Sony_DualShock

 :Cool: 

----------

## Prometheus

Thank you for the afford.

After changeing the BT Receiver i was able to pair my 2 PS3 Controllers

But no success with the PS4 Controller.

```

Device 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 (public)

        Name: Wireless Controller

        Alias: Wireless Controller

        Class: 0x00002508

        Icon: input-gaming

        Paired: yes

        Trusted: yes

        Blocked: no

        Connected: no

        LegacyPairing: no

        UUID: Human Interface Device... (00001124-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        Modalias: usb:v054Cp05C4d0100

```

[/code][/quote]

It should be paired already

But i can not connect anymore....

Btw:

i followed the wiki article many times now  :Smile: 

Any ideas?

Christian

----------

## 389292

Maybe it's still incomparable, what vendor is it? It should be relatively modern with at least BT4.0. You can also provide lsusb -v -s 00* for your dongle, maybe someone would know from the technical details if it should work or not.

----------

## hedmo

Prometheus

first i need to know witch kernel you are using.there is a bug with ps4 controls .it started in kernel 5.4 .the bug is fixed in 

5.4.6.this is the problem :

```

[ 2916.794032] sony 0003:054C:05C4.0003: failed to claim input

```

they have been working in the gyro and now the gyro can work as a mouse.

regards hedmo

----------

## Prometheus

actually i am using

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.86

i try out 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.4.6

now.

----------

## Prometheus

Since i use systemd my input device is:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

```

The configuration is:

systemd

libinput

bluetooth

i use kernel 5.6.4 now. 

udevadm monitor output:

```

pair KERNEL[584.924260] add /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:71 (bluetooth)

UDEV [584.926673] add /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:71 (bluetooth)

KERNEL[591.152636] remove /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:71 (bluetooth)

UDEV [591.154844] remove /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:71 (bluetooth) 

```

----------

## shazeal

I was having a similar issue a few days ago. I kept having to repair the PS4 controller every time I wanted to use it.

The issue has disappeared since 2 days ago. Checking my emerge logs / other changes only low level related things are.

Updated systemd-245-r2 -> systemd-245-r3

Updated linux-firmware

Updated net-wireless/iwd-1.6 -> net-wireless/iwd-1.7

On ~amd64

vanilla linux-5.6.4 kernel (bmq patch)

net-wireless/bluez-5.54::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-99999999::gentoo

sys-apps/systemd-245-r3::gentoo

The last time I had this kind of issue was as mentioned by hedmo was in 5.4.x kernels but in that case the controller did not work at all without a kernel patch.

----------

## Prometheus

Hi, 

i update

systemd

linux-firmware

kernel is sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.6.4:5.6.4::gentoo

iwd is not installed (because i use wired lan)

but i still have the same result.

it seams after pairing when trying to connect, the controller is imidiatly disconnected.

Where could i start to analyze this problem further?

----------

## Prometheus

I think i got more further...

i can not locate the bluetooth dongle in /usb/hidrawX

and also don´t see the device driver loading in dmesg..

----------

## ununu

where you able to fix the connecting problems?

i recalled struggling with a similar issue to which i attempted fixing by using all bluetooth utulities by hand. bringig up interface, scanning and so on. it all seemed to almost work but it failed connecting everytime.

finally after a few days trying i noticed the init script.

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth
```

so i did 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 

And after that it all worked wonderfully. I found strange how using each utility by hand would not replicate the init script but that's the way it wotked.

however i noticed that you are using systemd so the initialization perhaps is done by systemctl or something.

if systemd gives you no love try openrc and see what happens.

----------

## shazeal

 *Prometheus wrote:*   

> I think i got more further...
> 
> i can not locate the bluetooth dongle in /usb/hidrawX
> 
> and also don´t see the device driver loading in dmesg..

 

Check lsmod... I have this in mine.

```
bluetooth             634880  44 btrtl,hidp,btintel,btbcm,bnep,btusb,rfcomm
```

And this is my dmesg when reconnecting the controller

```
[164758.052883] sony 0005:054C:09CC.000B: unknown main item tag 0x0

[164758.062694] input: Wireless Controller Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:08.0/0000:05:00.3/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:256/0005:054C:09CC.000B/input/input35

[164758.062742] input: Wireless Controller Motion Sensors as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:08.0/0000:05:00.3/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:256/0005:054C:09CC.000B/input/input36

[164758.062834] input: Wireless Controller as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/0000:02:00.0/0000:03:08.0/0000:05:00.3/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:256/0005:054C:09CC.000B/input/input34

[164758.062884] sony 0005:054C:09CC.000B: input,hidraw6: BLUETOOTH HID v81.00 Gamepad [Wireless Controller] on 50:eb:71:78:8b:cd

```

Check status for bluetooth service

```
systemctl status bluetooth
```

Also, make sure these are modules not built in.

```
❯ grep SONY /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_SONY_FF=y

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set
```

```
❯ grep CONFIG_BT /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m

CONFIG_BT_BCM=m

CONFIG_BT_RTL=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_AUTOSUSPEND=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_MTK is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MTKSDIO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MTKUART is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set
```

----------

## Prometheus

Hi,

lsmod

```

bluetooth             393216  31 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,bnep,btusb

```

dmesg when connecting the controller shows nothing

 :Sad: 

systemctl status bluetooth

```

â bluetooth.service - Bluetooth service

     Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/bluetooth.service; enabled; vendor preset: >

     Active: active (running) since Thu 2020-04-23 21:05:21 CEST; 22min ago

       Docs: man:bluetoothd(8)

   Main PID: 631 (bluetoothd)

     Status: "Running"

        CPU: 28ms

     CGroup: /system.slice/bluetooth.service

             ââ631 /usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd

Apr 23 21:05:21 vdr2 systemd[1]: Starting Bluetooth service...

Apr 23 21:05:21 vdr2 bluetoothd[631]: Bluetooth daemon 5.54

Apr 23 21:05:21 vdr2 systemd[1]: Started Bluetooth service.

Apr 23 21:05:21 vdr2 bluetoothd[631]: Starting SDP server

Apr 23 21:05:21 vdr2 bluetoothd[631]: Bluetooth management interface 1.15 initialized

```

```

 grep SONY /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_SONY_FF=y

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

```

```

grep CONFIG_BT /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=m

CONFIG_BT_BCM=m

CONFIG_BT_RTL=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_AUTOSUSPEND=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_MTK is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

```

I built my kernel from scratch new...

i think the problem ist somewhere else..

----------

## Prometheus

Hi,

i also tried:

https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/10-9-bluetooth-csr8510-a10-not-recognised-as-bluetooth.116502/

Setting my Bluetooth Dongle to HCI mode (even it was set already)

next i try is to set input_devices to evdev only.

----------

## ununu

i think the above poster said to disable these two:

 *Prometheus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  grep SONY /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 

also, why don´t you give a try openrc? may it fixes it. can't be that difficult. you've been without gaming for several weeks now.

----------

## Prometheus

hi,

thanks for the advice..

i just switched to systemd

it´s new

it´s great

if possible i came to stay

humm

i still can not find out what´s the problem

anyway, i can not connect my ps3 controller too

it´s realy strange

i can pair

i can connect by cable

but..

as soon as i try to connect by bluetooth the lights are flashing and if i open bluetoothctl it connects not the local controller it connects to the playstation 3 controller..

no idea where the problem is..

any suggestions?

----------

## Prometheus

I bought a new Bluetooth Adapter

ASUSTek Computer, Inc. Broadcom BCM20702A0 Bluetooth

But still no success

 :Sad: 

----------

## ununu

 *Prometheus wrote:*   

> as soon as i try to connect by bluetooth the lights are flashing and if i open bluetoothctl it connects not the local controller it connects to the playstation 3 controller..
> 
> no idea where the problem is..
> 
> any suggestions?

 

If the ps3 controller is old it could be its batteries that are dead.

Just an idea, can you try pairing the ps3 and ps4 controllers to a smartphone?

Another thing that you shouldn't forget is the standard reset of ps3 before attempting a new pairing:

https://support.playstation.com/s/article/Troubleshoot-DUALSHOCK-3-SIXAXIS-Controllers?language=en_US

 *Quote:*   

> 1- Locate the small reset button on the bottom of the SIXAXIS or DUALSHOCK 3 wireless controller near the L2 shoulder button.
> 
> 2- Use a small, unfolded paperclip or something similar to click the button (the button is inside a tiny hole).
> 
> 3- After resetting the controller, re-pair the controller with the PS3 by connecting the USB cable to the controller and the system and pressing the PS button. See PS3: Pair and Assign Controllers for more details.

 

And lastly here is the content of bluetooth rc:

```

pidfile="/run/bluetoothd.pid"

command="/usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd"

command_background=1

```

----------

## Azik

 *Prometheus wrote:*   

> I bought a new Bluetooth Adapter
> 
> ASUSTek Computer, Inc. Broadcom BCM20702A0 Bluetooth
> 
> But still no success
> ...

 

Check this: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Broadcom_Bluetooth

----------

## Prometheus

Here is the output of the bt service in debug mode while pairing the ps4 adapter:

```
vdr2 ~ # /usr/libexec/bluetooth/bluetoothd -n -d >bluetooth.txt

bluetoothd[3564]: Bluetooth daemon 5.54

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() parsing /etc/bluetooth/main.conf

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “DiscoverableTimeout” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “AlwaysPairable” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “PairableTimeout” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “Privacy” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “JustWorksRepairing” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “Name” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “Class” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “DeviceID” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “ReverseServiceDiscovery” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “Cache” in group “GATT”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “KeySize” in group “GATT”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “ExchangeMTU” in group “GATT”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:parse_config() Key file does not have key “Channels” in group “GATT”

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_init() sending read version command

bluetoothd[3564]: Starting SDP server

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:register_device_id() Adding device id record for 0002:1d6b:0246:0536

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:plugin_init() Loading builtin plugins

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading hostname plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading wiimote plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading autopair plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading policy plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading a2dp plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading avrcp plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading network plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading input plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading hog plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading gap plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading scanparam plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading deviceinfo plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading battery plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:plugin_init() Loading plugins /usr/lib64/bluetooth/plugins

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:add_plugin() Loading sixaxis plugin

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/input/suspend-none.c:suspend_init()

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/input/manager.c:input_init() input.conf: UserspaceHID=true

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:read_config() /etc/bluetooth/network.conf: Key file does not have key “DisableSecurity” in group “General”

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:read_config() Config options: Security=true

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:read_dmi_fallback() chassis: desktop

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:read_dmi_fallback() major: 0x01 minor: 0x01

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/sixaxis.c:sixaxis_init()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/main.c:main() Entering main loop

bluetoothd[3564]: src/rfkill.c:rfkill_event() RFKILL event idx 0 type 2 op 0 soft 0 hard 0

bluetoothd[3564]: Bluetooth management interface 1.15 initialized

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_version_complete() sending read supported commands command

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_version_complete() sending read index list command

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_commands_complete() Number of commands: 66

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_commands_complete() Number of events: 35

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_commands_complete() enabling kernel-side connection control

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_commands_complete() kernel supports the set_blocked_keys op

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_index_list_complete() Number of controllers: 1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_index_list_complete() Found index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:index_added() index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_new() System name: BlueZ 5.54

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_new() Major class: 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_new() Minor class: 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_new() Modalias: usb:v1D6Bp0246d0536

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_new() Discoverable timeout: 180 seconds

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_new() Pairable timeout: 0 seconds

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:index_added() sending read info command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:read_info_complete() index 0 status 0x00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:clear_uuids() sending clear uuids command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:clear_devices() sending clear devices command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_privacy() sending set privacy command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_privacy() setting privacy mode 0x00 for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/gatt-database.c:btd_gatt_database_new() GATT Manager registered for adapter: /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_add() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Adding record with handle 0x10001

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000007-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000100-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00001002-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00001800-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_insert() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:add_uuid() sending add uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_add() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Adding record with handle 0x10002

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000007-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000100-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00001002-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00001801-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_insert() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:add_uuid() sending add uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/advertising.c:btd_adv_manager_new() LE Advertising Manager created for adapter: /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/a2dp.c:media_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/policy.c:policy_adapter_probe()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_mode() sending set mode command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:hostname_probe()

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:update_class() major: 0x01 minor: 0x01

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_set_class() class: major 1 minor 1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_dev_class() sending set device class command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:panu_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/server.c:server_register() Registered interface org.bluez.NetworkServer1 on path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:gn_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:nap_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/avrcp.c:avrcp_controller_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_add() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Adding record with handle 0x10003

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000017-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000100-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00001002-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 0000110f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_insert() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:add_uuid() sending add uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/avrcp.c:avrcp_target_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_add() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Adding record with handle 0x10004

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000017-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00000100-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 00001002-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:add_record_to_server() Record pattern UUID 0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_insert() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:add_uuid() sending add uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/a2dp.c:a2dp_sink_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/a2dp.c:a2dp_source_server_probe() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_unblock_address() hci0 00:00:00:00:00:00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_link_keys() hci0 keys 0 debug_keys 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_ltks() hci0 keys 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_irks() hci0 irks 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_conn_params() hci0 conn params 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_insert() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:add_uuid() sending add uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_did() hci0 source 2 vendor 1d6b product 246 version 536

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_register() Adapter /org/bluez/hci0 registered

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_dev_class() sending set device class command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_name() sending set local name command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_mode() sending set mode command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_privacy_complete() Successfuly set privacy for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:dev_class_changed_callback() Class: 0x000104

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000ac3

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x00000001

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000000

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_start() adapter /org/bluez/hci0 has been enabled

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_link_keys_complete() link keys loaded for hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_ltks_complete() LTKs loaded for hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_irks_complete() IRKs loaded for hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:load_conn_params_complete() Connection Parameters loaded for hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:local_name_changed_callback() Name: BlueZ 5.54

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:local_name_changed_callback() Short name:

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:local_name_changed_callback() Current alias: BlueZ 5.54

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_blocked_keys_complete() Successfully set blocked keys for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000ac1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x00000002

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000000

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:property_changed() static hostname: vdr2

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:property_changed() pretty hostname:

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:update_name() name: vdr2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_set_name() name: vdr2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_set_name() alias: vdr2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_name() sending set local name command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:property_changed() chassis: desktop

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:update_class() major: 0x01 minor: 0x01

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:local_name_changed_callback() Name: vdr2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:local_name_changed_callback() Short name:

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:local_name_changed_callback() Current alias: vdr2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:add_default_agent() Default agent set to :1.34 /org/bluez/agent

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_mode() sending set mode command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_ref() 0x5565bc63b020: ref=1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:register_agent() agent :1.34

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000ad1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x00000010

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000000

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_mode() sending set mode command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:property_set_mode() sending Set Discoverable command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000ad3

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x00000002

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000008

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:property_set_mode_complete() Success (0x00)

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000adb

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x00000008

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000000

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery() sender :1.34

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:update_discovery_filter()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovery_filter_to_mgmt_cp()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_start_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_timeout()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_timeout() adapter->current_discovery_filter == 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_complete() status 0x00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovering_callback() hci0 type 7 discovering 1 method 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:device_found_callback() hci0 addr 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1, rssi -77 flags 0x0000 eir_len 42

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_create() dst 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_new() address 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_new() Creating device /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_set_legacy() legacy 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_set_rssi_with_delta() rssi -77

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:btd_device_device_set_name() /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1 Wireless Controller

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_set_class() /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1 0x002508

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovering_callback() hci0 type 7 discovering 0 method 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_start_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:btd_device_set_temporary() temporary 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_ref() 0x5565bc63b020: ref=2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:bonding_request_new() Requesting bonding for 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_ref() 0x5565bc63b020: ref=3

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_unref() 0x5565bc63b020: ref=2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:suspend_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_bonding_attempt() hci0 bdaddr 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 type 0 io_cap 0x04

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:add_whitelist_complete() 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 added to kernel whitelist

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:connected_callback() hci0 device 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 connected eir_len 26

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_link_key_callback() hci0 new key for 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 type 4 pin_len 0 store_hint 1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_set_bonded()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_bonding_complete() bonding 0x5565bc642f00 status 0x00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_bonding_complete() Proceeding with service discovery

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_unref() 0x5565bc63b020: ref=1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:resume_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_start_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:pair_device_complete() Success (0x00)

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:bonding_attempt_complete() hci0 bdaddr 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 type 0 status 0x0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_bonding_complete() bonding (nil) status 0x00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:resume_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_start_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_probe_profiles() Probing profiles for device 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/input/device.c:input_device_register() /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/service.c:btd_service_ref() 0x5565bc65b2e0: ref=2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/service.c:change_state() 0x5565bc65b2e0: device 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 profile input-hid state changed: unavailable -> disconnected (0)

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_svc_resolved() /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1 err 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:dev_disconnected() Device 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 disconnected, reason 2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_remove_connection()

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/policy.c:disconnect_cb() reason 2

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:bonding_attempt_complete() hci0 bdaddr 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 type 0 status 0xe

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_bonding_complete() bonding (nil) status 0x0e

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_bonding_failed() status 14

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:resume_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_start_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:btd_device_set_trusted() trusted 1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_timeout()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_timeout() adapter->current_discovery_filter == 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_complete() status 0x00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovering_callback() hci0 type 7 discovering 1 method 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovering_callback() hci0 type 7 discovering 0 method 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_start_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_timeout()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_timeout() adapter->current_discovery_filter == 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:start_discovery_complete() status 0x00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovering_callback() hci0 type 7 discovering 1 method 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_disconnect() Agent :1.34 disconnected

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:remove_default_agent() Default agent cleared

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_mode() sending set mode command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_destroy() agent :1.34

bluetoothd[3564]: src/agent.c:agent_unref() 0x5565bc63b020: ref=0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovery_disconnect() owner :1.34

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000acb

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x00000010

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000000

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovering_callback() hci0 type 7 discovering 0 method 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_start_discovery()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:stop_discovery_complete() status 0x00

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:trigger_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:discovery_remove() owner :1.34

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_set_rssi_with_delta() rssi 0

^Cbluetoothd[3564]: Terminating

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_shutdown()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_mode() sending set mode command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:set_mode() sending set mode command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000ac1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x0000000a

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000000

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:new_settings_callback() Settings: 0x00000ac0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Changed settings: 0x00000001

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:settings_changed() Pending settings: 0x00000000

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:cancel_passive_scanning()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_stop() adapter /org/bluez/hci0 has been disabled

bluetoothd[3564]: src/plugin.c:plugin_cleanup() Cleanup plugins

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/input/suspend-none.c:suspend_exit()

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/a2dp.c:media_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/hostname.c:hostname_remove()

bluetoothd[3564]: plugins/sixaxis.c:sixaxis_exit()

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_remove() Removing adapter /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_remove() Removing device /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/service.c:change_state() 0x5565bc65b2e0: device 8C:41:F2:00:05:D1 profile input-hid state changed: disconnected -> unavailable (0)

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/input/device.c:input_device_unregister() /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/service.c:btd_service_unref() 0x5565bc65b2e0: ref=1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/service.c:btd_service_unref() 0x5565bc65b2e0: ref=0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:btd_device_unref() Freeing device /org/bluez/hci0/dev_8C_41_F2_00_05_D1

bluetoothd[3564]: src/device.c:device_free() 0x5565bc648a80

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/a2dp.c:a2dp_source_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/a2dp.c:a2dp_sink_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/avrcp.c:avrcp_target_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_remove() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:remove_uuid() sending remove uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:remove_record_from_server() Removing record with handle 0x10004

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/audio/avrcp.c:avrcp_controller_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_remove() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:remove_uuid() sending remove uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:remove_record_from_server() Removing record with handle 0x10003

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:nap_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:gn_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/manager.c:panu_server_remove() path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: profiles/network/server.c:path_unregister() Unregistered interface org.bluez.NetworkServer1 on path /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_remove() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:remove_uuid() sending remove uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:remove_record_from_server() Removing record with handle 0x10001

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_service_remove() /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:remove_uuid() sending remove uuid command for index 0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/sdpd-service.c:remove_record_from_server() Removing record with handle 0x10002

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:btd_adapter_unref() Freeing adapter /org/bluez/hci0

bluetoothd[3564]: src/adapter.c:adapter_free() 0x5565bc63f4b0

bluetoothd[3564]: Stopping SDP server

bluetoothd[3564]: Exit

```

Can anyone help me?

----------

## ununu

try openrc for god's sake, can't be that difficult.

systemd broken by design beyond repair.

https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/13553

Among other errors.

----------

## Prometheus

Hi, some messages from systemd in debug mode when try to connect:

```

Jun 21 21:55:38 vdr2 systemd[1]: Sent message type=signal sender=n/a destination=n/a path=/org/freedesktop/systemd1/unit/sys_2dsubsystem_2dbluetooth_2ddevices_2dhci0_3a12_2edevice interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties member=PropertiesChanged cookie=1164 reply_cookie=0 signature=sa{sv}as error-name=n/a error-message=n/a

Jun 21 21:55:38 vdr2 systemd[1]: Sent message type=signal sender=n/a destination=n/a path=/org/freedesktop/systemd1/unit/sys_2dsubsystem_2dbluetooth_2ddevices_2dhci0_3a12_2edevice interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties member=PropertiesChanged cookie=1165 reply_cookie=0 signature=sa{sv}as error-name=n/a error-message=n/a

Jun 21 21:55:38 vdr2 systemd[1]: Sent message type=signal sender=n/a destination=n/a path=/org/freedesktop/systemd1 interface=org.freedesktop.systemd1.Manager member=UnitRemoved cookie=1166 reply_cookie=0 signature=so error-name=n/a error-message=n/a

Jun 21 21:55:38 vdr2 systemd[1]: Sent message type=signal sender=n/a destination=n/a path=/org/freedesktop/systemd1/unit/sys_2ddevices_2dpci0000_3a00_2d0000_3a00_3a1a_2e0_2dusb1_2d1_5cx2d1_2d1_5cx2d1_2e5_2d1_5cx2d1_2e5_3a1_2e0_2dbluetooth_2dhci0_2dhci0_3a12_2edevice interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties member=PropertiesChanged cookie=1167 reply_cookie=0 signature=sa{sv}as error-name=n/a error-message=n/a

Jun 21 21:55:38 vdr2 systemd[1]: Sent message type=signal sender=n/a destination=n/a path=/org/freedesktop/systemd1/unit/sys_2ddevices_2dpci0000_3a00_2d0000_3a00_3a1a_2e0_2dusb1_2d1_5cx2d1_2d1_5cx2d1_2e5_2d1_5cx2d1_2e5_3a1_2e0_2dbluetooth_2dhci0_2dhci0_3a12_2edevice interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties member=PropertiesChanged cookie=1168 reply_cookie=0 signature=sa{sv}as error-name=n/a error-message=n/a

Jun 21 21:55:38 vdr2 systemd[1]: Sent message type=signal sender=n/a destination=n/a path=/org/freedesktop/systemd1 interface=org.freedesktop.systemd1.Manager member=UnitRemoved cookie=1169 reply_cookie=0 signature=so error-name=n/a error-message=n/a

```

Someone out there can help me?

Kind regards

Christian

----------

## Prometheus

Hi,

i Update everything, emerge -e @world but...

Still the same.

Think systemd sucks...

Christian

----------

## Prometheus

Hi,

i switched to openrc, but still no success.

I can pair the Playstation Controller and also Wiimotes.

But i can not connect them.

Also the kernel moduels for the wii mote and the dualshock are not loading when i connect the devices.

Wii U Controllers are working, no problem with then. also the hid_wiimote Kernel Module is loaded when i connect the controller.

Does anyone have an idea what the problem is?

Thank you,

Christian

----------

